# تعريف الصناعه



## عاشق العرب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مساء النور:56:
أخوكم طالب في الهندسه الصناعيه
و مطلوب مني تعريف 
لمفهوم الصناعه بشرط
أن يكون من مختص
يعمل في إحدى المجالات الصناعيه
فأرجوا منكم إعطاء تعريف للصناعه
مع ذكر الأسم الأول و مكان العمل

و شكراً​


----------



## محمد فوزى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصناعة هى عملية تحويل*

الصناعة بمعناها الواسع تغيير في شكل المواد الخام لزيادة قيمتها، وجعلها أكثر ملاءمة لحاجات الإِنسان ومتطلباته
م/ محمد فوزى 
شركة سوزوكى ايجيبت
مصر


----------



## عاشق العرب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه 
يا مهندس محمد 
على هالمشاركه 
و شاكر تعاونك


----------

